# Almost Lost Our Babies today..



## tracy (Jan 18, 2012)

It is So cold here in Mich, the last couple days our little ones almost froze to death. VERY costly lesson for us. We had no idea they were in trouble. Tes our little girl was eating her grain and she seemingly fine at 840 am. My son saw her standing up at 1030 am. but at 1140 am my husband went to his pole barn and saw her laying flat on the ground.. He called to me and we brought her into the house as well as her Brother Jack.. we took them to the MSU animal hospital, and thankfully the Docs and Techs saved them Both. We can go see them tomorrow but can not bring them home till Sunday.. We have been feeding them the wrong hay, first cut, and thankfully we were feeding them purinia goat chow grain. Doc said 20 more mins and Tes would have not made it, and that the grain was responsible for keeping her and Jack alive this long. We were not told that babies Need second cut hay and were told only a 1/4 cup of grain a day for them both to share.. Jacks blood glucose was only 27 and the both were so cold Tes didnt even register on the thermometer for 2 hours after we were at the hospital. and she was only 95 degrees at that point. They also lost 2lbs from poor hay... Ugg what a long and stressful day.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

My cold Minnesota weather must have made its way to you..we've been -20 to -30 with wind chills to boot the past few nights and I think yesterday's high was -7. Thank goodness you caught them in the knick of time..sounds like it may have saved their lives though & you are coming out of the situation with much more knowlege to help keep them healthier.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm glad they are doing okay and are going to make it. Good for you getting them to the vet in time. How old are they? What kind of hay are you feeding them?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

How old are these babies? First cut hay shouldn't be that bad unless there is another issue with it. In the future if a kid is that low temp you can put them in a plastic bag with their head out and submerge the bag and therefore the goats body in a bucket of very warm water to help raise temp. I had to do that just recently with a clipped kid who's temp was also too low for the thermometer to read and it brought it back up to 99 in about 10 mins. 
Glad you caught it in time!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your babies, glad you got help quick enough. I'm not sure why your vet recomended 2nd cutting unless 1st cutting was to stemmy for their little mouths to chew.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

first cutting many times has little to no nutritional value so thats why you were told that. I do try to get second cutting but its not always easy in the spring.

Glad they are doing ok and you have a plan action to keep them alive when brought home.

Be sure to put coats on them as they readjust to being outside after being indoors at the hospital.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Are you talking about alfalfa hay? Around here the first cutting is often the best, riches leafiest, most wonderful alfalfa we get all year. It might be a climate thing.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

first cutting alfalfa or grass hay is always stalky - doesnt matter where you get it, each farmer will tell you thats the rule of thumb. If you want good hay you want second or third cutting.

Now if your first cutting is that good your second much be awesome


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

First cutting alfalfa in this neck of the woods may be a little stemy but in no way would I consider it to have "no to little nutritional value".


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Glad your babies are ok. We have the same problem with hay so Im actually doing, grain, pellets and hay just to make sure they are getting everything they need. Cant really get good alfalfa either. But I dont have young kids, or your cold weather. 

Interesting conversation though. I always thought first cutting was bad for horses, to rich. But just fine for goats. Hmm.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree... :thumb: 

I am so sorry you had such a scare...I am happy they are better.... :hug:


----------

